# Sushi help



## LEFSElover (Mar 26, 2008)

*I'm not an aficionado about sushi.
I've had it probably as many times in my life as I have fingers.
this weekend, I'll be having sushi, alone.
so far, I am comfortable with only normal types.
salmon, tuna, lobster, shrimp and crab.
I don't want to go outside the box with things I am not familiar with like sea urchin or eel or octopus.
please suggest what to order this weekend so I can venture out of the maki rolls or whatever they're called and get something interesting.
thank you.

*​


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2008)

I would strongly suggest the eel - it's got an amazing flavor and has the texture of a cooked firm fish.  REALLY good!!!!  

If they have red snapper that's really good.  

Does the restaurant you are going to have a web page?


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 26, 2008)

KE, check your pm


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 26, 2008)

The eel usually is cooked, and it has a teriyaki-like sauce on it. It's one of my favorites.

Here's a site with lots of info about sushi, including a page on sushi for beginners:
The Sushi FAQ - The Definitive Guide to Sushi and Sashimi

Tempura is another good option - they put tempura-fried shrimp or fish inside a maki roll. You could try a spicy tuna hand-roll - it's similar to maki but looks like a bouquet


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2008)

LEFSE - if they have flying fish roe try that in the nigiri form.  It's kind of sweet, crunchy, pops in your mouth.  You just have to be prepared for all those little crunchy eggs in your mouth.  Flying fish roe looks like the orange masago but it is this beautiful, brilliant red color.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Eel is one of my favorites, it has a delicious flavor alone, and often is served with a sweet sauce to compliment.  

I had whitefish for the first time yesterday, would reccomend.

Try sashimi, its just the fish.  Make sure to cleanse your palate between diff. things with the pink pickled ginger.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Make sure to cleanse your palate between diff. things with the pink pickled ginger.



That's one thing I don't understand.  I prefer to eat a VERY small piece with the tuna or salmon, but, I cannot eat that stuff alone.  It ruins my palate versus cleanses.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2008)

lefse, try yellowtail, white tuna, scallop, and fatty tuna, for starters.

a liitle more adventurous? add mackerel, surf clam, octopus, and fying fish roe.


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 26, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> LEFSE - if they have flying fish roe try that in the nigiri form. It's kind of sweet, crunchy, pops in your mouth. You just have to be prepared for all those little crunchy eggs in your mouth. Flying fish roe looks like the orange masago but it is this beautiful, brilliant red color.


*oh good grief, I have a visual I'm not even going to describe.***
*I've decided to take my laptop into the place on Friday and Saturday night and show them this thread and say "hey, do what "they" said." *
*GotGar, thanks for the link, that's a great idea and I will read it when I finish posting here.  last week, I got so full, I almost burst from eating it so they packaged it up for me, added more wasabi and soy and I had it for lunch the next day and loved it 'twice' then, good deal right?*
*BBQ, I find sashimi really plays havic with my gag reflexes.  the texture of only raw fish, just gets me with throat closing syndrome*
*Buckster, I don't like scallops at all, any way they're fixed, way too talked up for me, don't see the wonderment in them at all.  but the rest, you've already helped me with and again, laptop going with me into sushi bar...*


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2008)

LEFSE - scallops at a sushi bar are totally different than cooked scallops - they are SO sweet it's unbelievable!  This thread is killin' me - what I wouldn't give for a plateful of rolls/sashimi and a cold unfiltered saki right now!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*I don't want to go outside the box with things I am not familiar with like sea urchin or eel or octopus.*


Well if you don't want to go outside the box, its hard to try new things.  The whole point of sushi is to experience great tastes beyond the box.

Enough of my lecture.  Get Eel.  Its delicious.


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is another vote for eel. It is delicious. Other than that, have the sushi chef make you whatever he feels is the best that day. Tell him things you absolutely won't eat, but put yourself in his hands and you just may be treated to some things you otherwise never would have had.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd ask if they had a sample plate... try a little of everything.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 26, 2008)

I love eel, too.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2008)

lefse, i can uderstand your aversion to scallops. i really don't like "sea fat" either. but as sushi, it's delicioso. elfie is dead on, it's nice and sweet.

and really give yellowtail and white tuna a go. you won't be disappointed.

another one, salmon skin, is just crisped salmon skin, just like you fried up a pice of salmon. try it in a roll or hand roll.


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 26, 2008)

y'all are killin me here.
gad, all this talk about something I've been afraid of all my scuba diving days.
next you'll tell me to try shark, NOPE!
I know, outside the box is more fun, and I also know I'm boring {NOT} but I hate to send something back or complain cause it'd be my fault.  The guy that usually waits on me is wonderful and patient with this novice.  I'll leave it up to him and his chef behind the very tiny counter, in full view of my eyes.  if he takes something out of the frig that screams scary, I'll scream and run outta there.
y'all think I'm kidding but I'm taking my laptop in there and he and I will figure out by your suggestions and his brilliance too. he knows I'm a light weight.
I'll get brave, I promise.  then I'll report back.  
heck, he may even have a butter dish for me behind that counter of his...


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Shark is good too, cook it like a steak.

And Im not lettin ya get all scared on me, I took my 83 year old grandpa out for sushi the other day and he LOVED it.  We're talkin about a big ol' irishman very set in his ways.  He was still raving about it to this day, calling it "quite a treat".  Its worth trying new foods, it really is.  Theres no shame in not liking it after you try it, but sheesh, give it a chance.

Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 27, 2008)

y'all have me convinced to try the scallops, so I will.  and I do adore caviar and if you say to try the flying fish roe, I suppose I could try it too.  you say it pops in your mouth, is it tiny little itty bitty balls or salmon roe sized?


----------



## Bilby (Mar 27, 2008)

Iron Chef put up a photo of spicy "caviar" the other day (that's the title of the thread). That will give you the quickest pic around.

Teriyaki shark is yummy with noodles.  Shark is served as part of fish and chips pretty regularly around here.  Cooks easily too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> y'all have me convinced to try the scallops, so I will.  and I do adore caviar and if you say to try the flying fish roe, I suppose I could try it too.  you say it pops in your mouth, is it tiny little itty bitty balls or salmon roe sized?



Flying Fish roe are itty bitty and has more crunch versus pop.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2008)

there's 2 kinds of small roe: tobiko (flying fish) and masago (smelt). both are kinda crunchy. 
then there's ikura, or salmon roe. larger eggs in slime that pop more than crunch. imo, better used as trout or catfish bait.


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 27, 2008)

y'all are the bomb. thanks so much for enticing my appetite in this direction to try new things.  I got great info from a wonderful gentleman on the way to work today about sushi.  he's no longer a novice and enjoys it as much as the rest of you here.  he thumbs up, the scallop thing, the flying fish roe and told me bar none, I have to have a spider roll.  whatever that is, he also adores eel.  man oh man have I ever been living under a bridge all my life to have missed so much foodwise................​


----------



## buckytom (Mar 28, 2008)

lefse, a spider roll is soft shell crab that's been battered in panko and deep fried, then chopped in half and rolled, usually with cucumber, in rice and nori. before it's sliced, the legs stick out of the ends a little, thus resembling a spider.

they are good, and another very safe choice as it is cooked. dw loves them, but i'm not a big fan of fried stuff in sushi. unnecessary fatty/starchy flavors mixed in with the cleanliness of fish and rice, imo.


----------



## CookingCop (Mar 28, 2008)

Not all places have it but if you see Dynamite roll on the menu, order it. It is smelt roe, crab, lobster (I think) and a couple of other things. Then they top it with a spicy mayonnaise. The stuff almost tastes like the sauce they put over crab imperial.


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 28, 2008)

CookingCop said:


> and a couple of other things.


it's the couple of other things that worry me


----------



## Bilby (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't think about it until after you have tasted it.  Unless the chef REALLLLLY hates you, you aren't going to be given anything inedible! LOL


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 29, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Don't think about it until after you have tasted it. Unless the chef REALLLLLY hates you, you aren't going to be given anything inedible! LOL


you mean he won't accidently slip me any fugu?
anyway, I think, he actually likes me


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2008)

So, have you eaten there yet...or is it tomorrow?


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 30, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> So, have you eaten there yet...or is it tomorrow?



this started out my day (found it at a store called "Mix/Match/Old/New") and the best part was it was $4 not the $80 listed here so you can imagine what a good day this was for me.  yes, one more butter dish bought and one more on the way from eBay. yeah!!!
it's snowin so I had to almost run, but this is what I just ate.
I gave the main man, the fella that always waits on me, my list.
I took notes from here and took that, with all the snow, was worried about the laptop so didn't take it.   he stopped me at this and said next time, we can fill in the rest of the blanks.  at least, that's what I 'think' he said, what an accent...

eel
scallop
yellow tail
flying fish roe
spider roll
dynomite roll 
spicy tuna
white tuna
dragon roll

yes, I had to have some of it wrapped up to take for tomorrow which is fine.  I really enjoyed everything, the scallop sort of did a texture number on me but I managed.  the eel, very very good.  the spider roll was good, but hard to eat, the dragon roll, looked like a dragon and very good.  the dynomite roll, also very good. the yellow tail/white tuna/spicy tuna were good with me liking the spicy tuna most of those three.  the flying fish roe, was uh, uh, uh, good/hysterical crunch/pop a tiny salty which I like, but not really sure if that'd be one I'd get again.

all in all, I think you all sent me in the right direction and I thank you very much for all of your input.​


----------



## Bilby (Mar 30, 2008)

I just wish we got sushi like that here!!!


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2008)

That is awesome LEFSElover. It sounds like you really branched out and tried some new things. Way to go!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 30, 2008)

I just wanted you to LOVE the eel!!!!!!!  I hope you did.  While I don't mind one of those flying fish roe pieces occasionally - I can't eat them all the time either!  My son has to remind me that I've killed all those fish too!


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 3, 2008)

KE, the eel was the first one I ate.  Honestly, it was very good, and as with any teriyaki sauce, I love that stuff, I could eat it alone.  Good texture, not too weird, I was very proud of me.

I did go there for lunch today too.  It was so much food for me that I opted out of the Cannery for dinner.  Gotta keep the waist line.  I just had their miso soup, what the heck is that stuff?  An organic salad with wonderful sort of teriyaki light dressing on it, and a beef bowl of rice, great light veggies with green tea.

I plan on coming back and venturing out more, with more flavors and the rolls I couldn't get last week.

Y'all enjoy the rest of your week now..........


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 6, 2008)

Proud of you!  Glad you liked it!  

Just posting here reminds me that I'm overdue for a sushi trip..


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 13, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Proud of you! Glad you liked it!
> 
> Just posting here reminds me that I'm overdue for a sushi trip..


I'm actually having sushi withdrawls............I asked DH if we could stop on the drive up here for sushi, he said, "Oh heck NO!"


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Apr 13, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I'm actually having sushi withdrawls............I asked DH if we could stop on the drive up here for sushi, he said, "Oh heck NO!"


 
I had sushi twice in the past week.  I do not regret this.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I'm actually having sushi withdrawls............I asked DH if we could stop on the drive up here for sushi, he said, "Oh heck NO!"



Then ask him if he wants some really fresh fishing bait - he'll stop


----------

